# 2.0 BBW cylinder head replaced - throwing Cam Position Sensor CEL



## VWabbott (May 21, 2010)

I recently had the timing belt on my 2005 Jetta go and it bent the valves up pretty good. I had the cylinder head resurfaced and valves/guides replaced and finally got everything put back together, but now it's throwing the CEL for the cam position sensor. I had the whole top half of the engine apart and made sure everything was perfectly aligned when it went back together so everything was timed right. Triple checked the tension and timing marks before starting it up. Now the car starts up fine and idles just fine. However, the first time I try to go above 30mph is has some trouble and seems to have no power, but then I just ease off the gas and try again and it's fine after that. Also, about sometimes on the highway it doesn't want to go above 70mph, it just seems to lose all power and wont go any faster. The only code it's throwing is the cam position sensor, I try to clear it and it comes back on immediately. Is it possible the sensor got damaged and just needs to be replaced? I'm 99% sure I got the timing right, but if it were off by a tooth would it cause these problems? The car runs smooth except for when shifting around 30mph and 70mph. I'm extremely frustrated and not sure what to do at this point, any suggestions?


----------



## The Big V (Jul 11, 1999)

hmm yeah that sounds frustrating...yeah it could be off a tooth...i had a cam pos sensor code on my race car 2.0 golf and we had to loosen the tensioner and slide the belt off and move everything 1 tooth...it was a bit of a pain but coulda have been worse...it ran much much stronger afterwards. double check the code you are getting...i think there are diff codes for cam pos sensor?...for the sensor itself and for the timing etc possibly....but you are definitely barking up the right tree. did you check your compression and check your spark plugs and all the wires??...you might be running on three cylinders or something as well..

whats the exact code you're getting?? i'm not an expert but BUMP for some more help and good luck....keep us posted.


----------



## VWabbott (May 21, 2010)

Hey, thanks for the input! I haven't done a real compression test yet to find the psi for each cylinder, I need to pick up or make a gauge before I can do it. But when cranking over the engine manually I could feel the air being pumped in/out of the spark plug holes...so I know there's compression there. And the spark plugs were all replaced when I put the engine head back on, so those should be fine. The actual engine code was P0341. I really don't want to have to go back in there and make a blind attempt at adjusting the timing by a notch or two.. is there any way to know whether it should be moved forward or backward by a tooth at this point? Or is it just guess and check? The timing marks were all as close to perfect as i could get, so I feel like I don't really have a reference point now. :banghead:


----------



## The Big V (Jul 11, 1999)

this linked thread is your best bet...pay attention to all of 911_fan's posts in this thread...this should be an easy step by step check for you to go through. i noticed our race car was running poorly and some idiot had cut the wiring for the obdII port so i powered it through the old radio wiring (we have no dash etc, stripped race car for LeMons) and pulled the code because nobody knew what was wrong with the car...then we checked timing through the flywheel and crank and cam and figured out we were off a tooth...ha...i even called 911_fan to try and figure things out...we had just 2 of us working on it and got 3 of the volvo team guys to help us and they did the dirty work on the belt in like no time...car ran strong. i bet your timing is off.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3963027-P0341-Camshaft-position-Could-I-be-one-tooth-off

edit--it could be your intermediate gear not your cam thats off as well...check them all...more likely the timing is off closer to the distributor than at the cam.


----------



## The Big V (Jul 11, 1999)

the thread i linked above sounds just like your problem...but you can use the search or google using the code you pulled and find some more threads to help...but i think that one is the best and will help ya solve it. :thumbup:

these are general DIY and very resourceful and might help as well...

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4966749-TECH-Timing-the-MKIII-2.0

http://faculty.ccp.edu/faculty/dreed/Campingart/jettatech/t-belt/index.htm

EDIT: these links are for the ABA motor from mk3 VW's (1993 to early 1999)...NOT for later model 2.0 engines!!!


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

I highly recommend consulting a Bentley repair manual. All 2.0 engines are not created equal.

The timing is off, and you're probably lucky to have gotten it close enough to get it running as well as it is. If you removed and re-installed the cam gear (cam adjuster), you're probably going to have to loosen the bolt again to time it properly. Replace the bolt once it's been loosened, and be sure to torque it to spec.

The BBW engine is different than all the other 2.0 engines. The threads linked above are all for ABA, which is MY 1993-1999 cars only, the later A4 AEG/AVH/BEV engines were similar to the older ABA. A BBW is a 2004-2005 model only, *THE VALVETRAIN IS COMPLETELY DIFFERENT THAN ABA OR ANY OTHER A3/A4 2.0 ENGINE*, and the above threads/links do not apply.

BBW has variable cam timing for emissions purposes. There are no marks or keyway on the camshaft (what marks did you use to line up the cam???), like other 2.0 engines have. Timing is set up (in principle) like the Audi AVK, except the BBW only has one cylinder bank with one camshaft.

Bottom Line: You need a special tool to set the timing on a BBW 2.0 engine. Set Cylinder #1 to TDC, remove the valvecover, and use the special tool to lock the cam in place. Then install the belt.

Good luck.


----------



## The Big V (Jul 11, 1999)

yikes...i should read a little more closely...somehow missed that about the engine code and year..thats why i shouldn't use vortex late at night...yet another reason for them to separate the 2.0 forums!! i love special tools...argh. and i second the good luck OP...thanks Anony00GT for clearing this up. goodnight peops




Anony00GT said:


> I highly recommend consulting a Bentley repair manual. All 2.0 engines are not created equal.
> 
> The timing is off, and you're probably lucky to have gotten it close enough to get it running as well as it is. If you removed and re-installed the cam gear (cam adjuster), you're probably going to have to loosen the bolt again to time it properly. Replace the bolt once it's been loosened, and be sure to torque it to spec.
> 
> ...


----------

